# 4 pixels morts au déballage du iBook G4!!!



## nikitos (16 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour à tous!

J'ai reçu récemment un iBook G4 14" et lorsque je l'ai allumé il y avait 4 pixels morts (rouges)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Est-ce que quelqu'un connait la limite à partir delaquelle Apple change l'écran?

Connaissant Apple, je ne me fais pas d'illusion  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







, mais si qqn sait à partir de combien de pixels morts ils changent, je serais heureux de le savoir.

Merci d'avance.

Précision: je l'ai acheté sur l'Apple Store donc je ne peux le ramener comme si je l'avais acheté à la FNAC.


----------



## semac (16 Décembre 2003)

je crois qu'Apple change les Ibook à partir de 3 pixels morts, donc tu ne devrais pas avoir de problème


----------



## nikitos (16 Décembre 2003)

Merci pour la réponse rapide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! 

Sinon est-ce qu'il y a un endroit où il est textuellement précisé à parir de combien de pixels morts l'écran est changé? parce que sur le site de Apple je n'ai rien trouvé ...

Encore une fois merci, je vais essayer de les appeler demain.


----------



## vm (16 Décembre 2003)

nikitos a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> Précision: je l'ai acheté sur l'Apple Store donc je ne peux le ramener comme si je l'avais acheté à la FNAC.



tu peut, peut etre te faire remboursé http://promo.euro.apple.com/promo/apple_store_help/fr/consumer/aftersales.html#Anchor-35882


----------



## macinside (16 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je crois qu'Apple change les Ibook à partir de 3 pixels morts, donc tu ne devrais pas avoir de problème



perdu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est 5 pixels


----------



## nikitos (16 Décembre 2003)

vm a dit:
			
		

> tu peut, peut etre te faire remboursé http://promo.euro.apple.com/promo/apple_store_help/fr/consumer/aftersales.html#Anchor-35882



trop tard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















ça fait 12 jours que je l'ai !!!


----------



## semac (16 Décembre 2003)

En fait après une petite recherche il s'avère qu'Apple est assez flou sur le sujet voir  ici j'ai l'impression qu'il gère le problème au coup par coup, en gros il faut espérer qu'il n'ont pas eu trop de retour d'écran ces derniers jours et que tu sois convainquant !


----------



## nikitos (16 Décembre 2003)

Je verrai bien demain mais je ne me fais pas trop d'illusions...
C'est déjà la deuxième fois! J'ai déjà eu un powerbook avec 2 pixels morts... Quand je vois certaines personnes dans mon entourage et qui ont des PC et qui ont des écrans parfaits, je commence à me poser des questions...

Mais bon, ça doit sûrement être un hasard, j'imagine que je les attire...


----------



## jogand (16 Décembre 2003)

T'es pas le seul !
Le magasin où je l'ai acheté m'as dit que c'était 7 pixels morts chez Apple pour l'échange sous garantie.

Avant d'acheter le mien, je l'ai ouvert dans le magasin avant de payer. Resultat : un pixel mort noir en plein milieu de l'écran.

Je l'ai refusé... je me suis fait mal voir, je suis passée pour un gros chipoteur...

Par contre, il ont fait passer ça sous garantie en déclarant une panne inexistante et j'ai eu un échange standard de l'écran.

Si tu tombes sur un gars sympa de l'applecare, ça roule !
Bon courage !


----------



## semac (16 Décembre 2003)

je veux pas de foutre le moral à zéro mais j'ai pas un pixel mort, bon c'est pas drôle ok


----------



## Sebang (16 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je veux pas de foutre le moral à zéro mais j'ai pas un pixel mort, bon c'est pas drôle ok



Pareil ici. C'est mon 3ème iBook (pas tous en même temps ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et j'ai jamais eu de pixels morts pour l'instant.
J'attends mon 4ème iBook dans la semaine mais a priori, pas de pixels morts.

Un échange à 5 pixels morts, je trouve que c'est vraiment pas correcte de la part d'Apple... Meme juste 1 pixel mort, ça ne devrait pas arriver. L'ordi acheté est neuf non ? Si dés la première utilisation il y a un pixel mort, c'est quand meme les boules et on devrait être en droit de se faire rembourser ou au moins dédommagé, non ?

Enfin bon, je parle au mur là alors...


----------



## marcomarco (16 Décembre 2003)

heu??? c'est vraiment flagrant un pixel mort ???ou il faut vraiment chercher...car c'est le deuxième ibook et je n'ai rien vu?? merci


----------



## semac (16 Décembre 2003)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> Un échange à 5 pixels morts



Et encore relis un de mes posts plus haut  il semble que Apple soit un peu plus flou que ce que tout le monde pense, en gros il remplace la machine si un nombre anormal de pixel est mort


----------



## macinside (16 Décembre 2003)

c'est la dalle LCD qui change pas la machine


----------



## semac (16 Décembre 2003)

bon pardon je me suis trompé de mot mais ça ne change rien au problème  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tout le monde se doute bien qu'il ne change pas l'ordinateur complet pour un écran défectueux, mais il faut renvoyer la machine, c'est en ce sens que j'ai employé le mot, promis la prochaine fois je ferai preuve d'un précision d'horloger suisse !


----------



## Fujisan (16 Décembre 2003)

j'ai l'intention de m'acheter un iBook 12" d'ici quelques jours à la FNAC et ça fout un peu les boules ce qui vous arrive, j'espère bien tomber  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




comment cela se passet-il avec la FNAC si on a un problème, on va au SAV et on demande la réparation ou c'est plus simple de le faire échanger


----------



## jad (16 Décembre 2003)

Achete plutot chez boulanger !

J'avais un pixel naze et il me l'on changé sans discussion !

PS: J'avais appelé Apple entretemps et chez eu c'est 5 pixels pour une dalle 12" m'a dit la mamzelle !


----------



## semac (16 Décembre 2003)

Je sais pas comment réagit la Fnac, mais un conseil déballe le devant le vendeur en prétextant qu'il y a régulièrement des problèmes de dalle sur ce type de machine.

moi je n'ai eu aucun soucis


----------



## macinside (16 Décembre 2003)

Fujisan a dit:
			
		

> j'ai l'intention de m'acheter un iBook 12" d'ici quelques jours à la FNAC et ça fout un peu les boules ce qui vous arrive, j'espère bien tomber
> 
> 
> 
> ...



le SAV fnac retournera la machine a apple dans ton les cas, et il si il y a moins de 5 pixels mort la machine sera retourner en l'état a la fnac


----------



## Lordwizard (17 Décembre 2003)

De toute façon aucun problème avec la FNAC car tu peux le retourner sous 15jours sans raison...

C'est pour çà que j'ai toujours acheté mes portables chez eux...

Je viens d'offrir un iBook G4 14" 933 acheté le 15/12 a la Fnac Digitale et aucun defaut sur l'écran  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon c'etais retour direct le jour même...


----------



## cinto (18 Décembre 2003)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'offrir un iBook G4 14" 933 acheté le 15/12 a la Fnac Digitale et aucun defaut sur l'écran
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu as bien de la chance!!!!!

j'ai enfin reçu mon ibook après 30 jours d'attente et ai essuyé une probable panne d'écran - cf mon post d'il y a quelques jours - je suis retourné illico faire un échange standard à la fnac forum.
ils m'ont passé une nouvelle machine...qui avait déjà été utilisée!!!
j'ai eu des doutes en voyant le carton de l'ibook refermé au sctch et j'en ai eu confirmation - la machine avec des traces de doigts etc...

philosophe, je me dis que du moment qu'elle marche...mais quand je fais le test pour voir les pixels morts: 5 pixels!

je suis donc bon pour retourner demain faire un sketch au sav de la fnac forum.

vraiment pas de chance avec l'ibook qui a l'air d'être une machine formidable.


----------



## melaure (18 Décembre 2003)

Il faut vraiment vérifier dans le magasin avant de payer. C'est ce que j'ai fait. S'il y avait eu un défaut ou un pixel grillé, je n'aurais pas pris le portable. Il faut se défendre en tant que consommateur. C'est quand même un excellent cadeau de s'acheter un Mac, alors il ne faut pas que ce soit terni par une mauvaise surprise. Evidement quand on achête sur l'AppleStore on ne peut pas faire grand chose.


----------



## Lodoss (18 Décembre 2003)

cinto a dit:
			
		

> ...mais quand je fais le test pour voir les pixels morts: 5 pixels!


C'est quoi le test pour voir le pixel mort ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vous me foutez la trouille là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, j'attends mon IB 12" pour la semaine prochaine


----------



## cinto (19 Décembre 2003)

le soft pour tester les pixels morts c'est pixel tester - je ne suis pas le pro du lien hyper texte mais si tu fais une recherche dans le forum tu tombes dessus rapidement.

last but not least, j'ai finalement récupérer un ibook neuf + sans pixels morts...ouf!

vive les 15 jours d'échanges de la fnac.


----------



## Zitoune (19 Décembre 2003)

PIxel check =&gt; freeware 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Pixel Tester =&gt; shareware 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS : pour mettre un lien, il suffit de cliquer sur "URL" lorsque l'on rédige un message, puis de mettre l'adresse et le nom que l'on souhaite donner au lien


----------



## Lodoss (19 Décembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> PIxel check =&gt; freeware
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci pour les liens


----------



## Lodoss (19 Décembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Il faut vraiment vérifier dans le magasin avant de payer. C'est ce que j'ai fait. S'il y avait eu un défaut ou un pixel grillé, je n'aurais pas pris le portable. Il faut se défendre en tant que consommateur. C'est quand même un excellent cadeau de s'acheter un Mac, alors il ne faut pas que ce soit terni par une mauvaise surprise. Evidement quand on achête sur l'AppleStore on ne peut pas faire grand chose.


Mais comment tu fais pour virifier puisque tu n'a pas installer de soft au magasin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le simple fait de démarrer l'iBook suffit pour voir s'il y a des pixels morts, il se voyent facilement


----------



## melaure (19 Décembre 2003)




----------



## cinto (19 Décembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> PS : pour mettre un lien, il suffit de cliquer sur "URL" lorsque l'on rédige un message, puis de mettre l'adresse et le nom que l'on souhaite donner au lien



j'aurais pu chercher un peu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci à toi


----------



## Soba (19 Décembre 2003)

Et aussi ne pas oiblier de nettoyer l'écran de l'ibook ... parce que les poussières sur l'écran, ça ressemble beaucoup à des pixels morts ...




Je sais, c'est bête ... mais je me suis quand même fait quelques frayeurs comme ça ...


----------



## semac (19 Décembre 2003)

Soba a dit:
			
		

> Et aussi ne pas oiblier de nettoyer l'écran de l'ibook ... parce que les poussières sur l'écran, ça ressemble beaucoup à des pixels morts ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



euh rigolez pas j'ai eu la même frayeur !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



en même temps ça rassure de pas être seul sur ce coup la !


----------



## Mulder (20 Décembre 2003)

Soba a dit:
			
		

> les poussières sur l'écran, ça ressemble beaucoup à des pixels morts ...


Oui, c'est le genre de pixels morts que l'on ramène d'un souffle à la vie.


----------



## Mulder (20 Décembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> PIxel check =&gt; freeware
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il y en a aussi un made in Apple : "Apple LCD Tester" qui fonctionne sous Mac OS X.


----------



## Lodoss (31 Décembre 2003)

J'ai recu le mien et pas de pixel mort , yoooouuuuuuuuuppppppiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## cham (31 Décembre 2003)

Lodoss a dit:
			
		

> J'ai recu le mien et pas de pixel mort , yoooouuuuuuuuuppppppiiiiiiiiiii



Ouais ben chronomètre ton graveur alors... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Alors ? 16x ? 8x ? 4xxxx ? 2xxxxxxxx ??????


----------



## Lodoss (31 Décembre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ben chronomètre ton graveur alors...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


comprends pas ???


----------



## semac (31 Décembre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ben chronomètre ton graveur alors...
> 
> 
> 
> ...












 j'ai gravé une fois et il semble que ce soit du 8x  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais bon à confirmer, je vais faire des gravages dès ce soir, je vous tien au courant !! et pour les autres vous êtes à combien ??


----------



## Lodoss (31 Décembre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ben chronomètre ton graveur alors...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin de toute façon actuellement pour graver en aif j'ai un graveur 32x mais sous toast il me plante tout le temps si je veux la vitesse maxi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je grave donc en 4x 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Donc si je passe en 8x je double ma vitesse de gravage habituelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et j'aimerais encore plus mon iBook


----------



## Soba (31 Décembre 2003)

euh, j'arrive un peu à la bourre là ... vous parlez de la vitesse de gravure de l'ibook ?
sur mon G4 933 en tout cas il grave en 24x .... vala vala ..


----------



## semac (1 Janvier 2004)

Soba a dit:
			
		

> euh, j'arrive un peu à la bourre là ... vous parlez de la vitesse de gravure de l'ibook ?
> sur mon G4 933 en tout cas il grave en 24x .... vala vala ..








 il faut que je refasse des essais !!!


----------



## Yip (1 Janvier 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> il faut que je refasse des essais !!!




Jaloux !


----------



## semac (2 Janvier 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Jaloux !




Même pas !! en forçant à graver en 24x et non en mettant l'option le plus raide possible et bien pas de soucis 24X  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 même pas jaloux !!


----------



## Soba (2 Janvier 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Même pas !! en forçant à graver en 24x et non en mettant l'option le plus raide possible et bien pas de soucis 24X
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On dit ça ... on dit ça ...


----------



## semac (2 Janvier 2004)

si si j'te jure, j'étais à deux doigts de l'être, et puis même pas puisque ça fonctionne !


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2004)

cinto a dit:
			
		

> le soft pour tester les pixels morts c'est pixel tester - je ne suis pas le pro du lien hyper texte mais si tu fais une recherche dans le forum tu tombes dessus rapidement.
> 
> last but not least, j'ai finalement récupérer un ibook neuf + sans pixels morts...ouf!
> 
> vive les 15 jours d'échanges de la fnac.



S'il faut un soft pour détecter les pixels morts, c'est que ces derniers ne sont pas visibles à l'il nu, non? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enfin, j'dis ça...


----------



## Gallenza (17 Janvier 2004)

Je dois avouer que je comprends pas trop, mon pixel rouge je l'ai vu instantanément, il suffit de regarder son écran... et de ne pas avoir une couleur de la meme couleur que le pixel défectueux à afficher


----------



## chup (23 Avril 2004)

Gallenza a dit:
			
		

> Je dois avouer que je comprends pas trop, mon pixel rouge je l'ai vu instantanément, il suffit de regarder son écran... et de ne pas avoir une couleur de la meme couleur que le pixel défectueux à afficher



Ouais, enfin bon, si c'est un pixel rouge, c'est un « Stuck Pixel », un pixel collé. En massant l'écran, tu pourrais peut-être lui redonner vie. J'en avais un sur mon ancien laptop (Toshiba), en plein milieu de l'écran .. mais bon, il n'a jamais voulu se réveiller. Normalement, il est rouge qu'avec des couleurs bien précises, sinon il peut être bleu ou autre. Saleté de pixel va ;-).

Florian.


----------

